# Some NOS BMX Forks coming up for Sale on Ebay



## barneyord (Apr 5, 2020)

These are some beautiful new old stock girls going on the auction block on ebay under barneyorde this week. Haro Chrome 20" fork with separate Haro Fork standers, Cook Brothers Chrome 20" Fork, and MCS Styler chrome 20"BMX Fork. Still Have the Tuff forks under auction finishing this week. These are some collector items so do not miss out. Thank you!


----------

